# الصلاه و عوامل تساعد على الصلاه



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*   *

 

  

*ما هى الصلاة؟ ضرورتها*
*تعريف الصلاة*
+ الصلاة هى *صُراخ العقل* من حَرْقَة القلب.. هى *تَفرّغ العقل* من جميع أُمور الدنيا، *ونظره* *بشوق* إلى الرجاء المُعد للقديسين.
+ الصلاة تليق بالكمال وهى *استقامة الضمير*، ووعظه بالأمور الحسنة، والحرّيّة في الأمور المرتفعة، وهذيذ الروح، وذِكر السمائيّات، والإلهام بالإلهيات..
+ اعتاد الآباء أن يُشيروا إلى *الأعمال الروحيّة* *والانفعالات الحسنة بلفظة الصلاة*..  مع أنَّه واضح أنَّ الصلاة تختلف عن الأعمال التي هى أشياء تُعمل.. لأنَّ  التعاريف المضبوطة لا يمكن إحكامها، إلاَّ في الأشياء المادية الموجودة في  العالم، أمَّا الأُمور المختصة بالحياة القادمة فليس لها أسماء مُحققة..
+ يا أحبائي إنَّ *العشرة السرية والانشغال في الأمور* *الروحيّة*،  يُشار إليها بكلمة الصلاة، سواء كانت تلاوة أقوال مُقدَّسة عن ظهر قلب  بتمييز وإدراك، أو ترتيلاً وتسبيحاً لله، أو تذكّر دائم لعنايته، أو سجوداً  أمامه، أو مزامير التهليل والتمجيد..
*ضرورة الصلاة*
+ ينبغي *ألاّ نُبطل* شيئاً من الصلاة المفروضة، ولو كنَّا في أعلى درجات الحياة الروحية، لأنَّه ليس لك عمل ضروريّ آخر لتكميله أعظم من الصلاة. 
+ الصلاة *تُشجّع الضمير، وتُلبس العقل قوة، وتُقوّي الرجاء*  الذي يُلهب الضمير فيتجلّد الإنسان تجاه الضيقات ويصبر على شرور الأرض،  لأنَّه كل حين يوازن بين الأتعاب والخيرات المُعدّة أن يرثها، يستهين  بالعذابات وكل أنواع الآلامات..
+ الصلاة *تُقرّب العقل إلى الله*، وبالهذيذ يتشجّع العقل فيتفرّس فيه ويتقدّس.
+ بالصلاة *نستدرج النعمة* إلينا التي تُسمّى الملكوت، لكي إذا أحسسنا بها ننسى الأرض وما فيها، ونتذكّر كل حين أنَّ لنا معين قوي غير منظور.
+ بالحديث مع الله في الصلاة *نتقدّم لننظر الملكوت*، الموضع الذي نحن مزمعون أن نُقدّم فيه السجود بالروح والحق، الذي لا يحده جسد ولا جهة من جهات العالم.
+ الصلاة *تُرشد إلى السماء، وتُرذل محبّة العالم*.
+ بواسطة الألفاظ ندخل إلى الأسرار، فالصلاة *تقرن العقل بالله*.
+ لا شيء *يمنح الضمير حياءً وعفة* مثل الحديث مع الله.
+ أحِب الصلاة كل حين لكي *يستنير قلبك بالله*.
+ الذي يتهاون بالصلاة، ويظن أنَّ له مدخل آخر للتوبة، هو مخدوع من الشياطين.
+ تبد*أ ظلمة العقل*  حينما تتراخى في خدمة أوقات الصلوات، فإذا أهملت أوقاتها وتكاسلت عنها،  تُفارقك المعونة الإلهيّة التي كانت تُرافقك، لأنَّ الانتقال من ناحية  اليمين معناه الاتجاه نحو الشمال.
+ حياة المتوحّد وعمله المُكرّم عند الله هو الصلاة، والذي ليس له خدمة ولا صلاة بحسب واجباتها، وخدمة الأوقات مهملة عنده، فهو *كسول وبطّال*.
+  الإنسان العادم من الصلاة ويُجادل على الفضائل، لا فرق بينه وبين الأعمى  العادم النور، ويُجادل على حسن الفصوص الكريمة والألوان الكثيرة!
+ لأنَّ عمل الرهبان هو هذا: الانعتاق من كل المحسوسات، والمداومة مع الله بهذيذ (مناجاة) القلب، وتعب الجسد بالصلاة.
*الصلاة بالليل أم ليلاً*
+ جميع الآباء كانوا *يُصلّون بالليل*، حسب المثال الذي أخذوه من ربنا يسوع، فقد كان يقضي الليل كله في الصلاة، لأنَّ الليل مفروز للصلاة في هذا البلد القفر.
+ كل صلاة تُقدّمها بالليل هى مكرّمة، ومعونة الله لك بالنهار هى سبب خدمة الليل. 
*الصلاة بفهم*
+ طوبى لمن استحق عندما يُصلي أن *تشخص عيني عقله بنور عدم الآلام*، وينظر بالعقل في كلام الصلاة بقلم الروح على مِرآة قلبه، ومنها يصعد التمجيد للذي أعطاه موهبة نظر النفس.
+ بواسطة *فَهم معاني الصلاة*، ننشغل بمحبّة أُمور الدهر الآتيّ، والمعرفة في الصلاة تفصل العقل عن الجسد بالتخلّص من الطبع الجسديّ. 
* علامات قبول الصلاة*
علامات قبول الصلاة هى: 
*.* *فرح القلب* بالتسبيح لله.
*.* *انحدار الدموع* وقت التضرّع بدون تعمّد البكاء.

*+*
*أهداف الصلاة*
*نقاوة القلب هدف عام للصلاة*
+ إن كنت بالحق تُحِب الله، فإنَّ *اشتياقك إلى نقاوة القلب ينبغي أن يكون أكثر من كل شيء*، وإلى هذا الهدف صوّب جميع قصدك، وغرضك، وسيرتك، واسأل واقرأ، وتعلّم ما هى الصلاة؟
+  إنَّ كل الأحكام والوصايا التي وضعها الله لجنس البشر تحُدّها نقاوة  القلب، وكل أنواع الصلاة التي يُصلي بها بنو البشر تحُدّها الصلاة النقية.
+  إذا سأل إنسان في الصلاة من أجل النجاة من تجارب، أو أتعاب الحياة، أو  قتال، أو طلب النصرة على البلايا.. فالله يمنحه رغباته، أمَّا بخصوص  الأسرار التي للروح، ومواهب وبركات الصلاة، ودخول العقل خلف حجاب قدس  الأقداس، وإدراك الميراث الذي لا يضمحل، فإذا لم يدفع الإنسان ثمنها فالله  لن يُعطيها ولو قامت الخليقة تتوسل نيابة عنه، أمَّا استحقاقها فهو نقاوة  النفس.
*مخافة الله هدف أساسيّ *
+  مخافة الله تتقدم محبته، والذي يعمل بالوصايا لأجل محبّة الله يُعطى له في  الأول خوف الله، لأنَّ خوف الله ضروريّ في البداية لتكميل الوصايا (منها  الصلاة)، التي تحتاج إلى تغصّب وجهاد.. كما أنَّ خوف الله يساعد في مقاتلة  الخطية التي تُقاوم الإنسان عند تكميله الوصايا، والعمل الذي يصل به  الإنسان إلى كمال خوف الله هو ألاّ يُخطيء خطية كبيرة أو صغيرة..
*الاتَّحاد بالله هو غاية السعي كله*
+ الاتَّحاد بالمسيح هو غايتنا وليس شيء آخر سواه. 

*+*
*عوامل تساعد على الصلاة*
*الاستعداد اللائق*
+ الصلاة يسبقها الخُلوة، والخُلوة يمكن التمرّن عليها بالصلاة، ومن الاثنين نكتسب حُب الله، لأنَّ في كليهما أسباب تدعو إلى حُبّه، *والحُب هو ثمرة الصلاة*. 
+ تكون الصلاة بالقلب المنفرد (أي بالخُلوة والانفراد) لكي ما يكون لنا بالوحدة مكان نتحدّث فيه مع الله.
+ قبل أن تبدأ الصلاة هييء الوعود أي غنائم الصلاة، سفينة نوح صُنعت وقت السلام لكنَّ أخشابها زُرعت قبل مائة عام. 
*المُمارسات الجسديّة*
+  بمقدار الكرامة التي يُظهرها الإنسان أثناء الصلاة، سواء كان ببسط اليدين  إلى السماء، أو قياماً متعففاً، أو سقوطاً إلى الأرض، وبمقدار تعظيمه لله،  فإنَّه يؤهل للنعمة الإلهية وفعل الروح القدس فيه.
+  أمَّا الذين زُلّوا بأفكار وظنّوا أنَّ الصلاة يكفي أن تكون في الفكر فقط،  فيُصلّون وهم مضطجعون على ظهورهم، أو جالسون باستحقار، ولم يعتنوا أن  يُزينوا أنفسهم وقت الصلاة بأعمال حسنة وقيام، ولم يخرّوا على وجوههم كمن  يتقدم إلى لهيب نار، ولم يأخذوا أنفسهم بالقسر لتقديم الكرامة اللائقة  بالرب، هؤلاء ما فطنوا إلى فكر العدو وقسوة حِيَّله، لأنَّهم يُسلّمون  أنفسهم إلى الزور والضلالة ويُحسبون كمائتين، وحركاتهم إنَّما هى نفسانيّة  فقط، ولم يصلوا إلى  الدرجة الروحانيّة.
+ احترس من أن تتمدد بجسدك أمام الله، وتزدري بالصلاة من أجل راحة الجسد.
+  على قدر الاهتمام بالتدبير الحسن والوقار في الصلاة، وبسط اليدين إلى  السماء، والقيام بعفة، والسقوط بالوجه على الأرض، توجد نقاوة الخلجات  (الحركات)، واستضاءة الفكر، ونوال بركات كثيرة من العلاء.
+ الذي لا يقتنى واجبات الصلاة، لا تُصدّق أن يكون له صلاة.
*الأعمال الحسنة*
+  الصلاة التي لا تقترن بأفكار فاضلة، هى كلام ساذج ليس لها قوة عند الله،  أمَّا إذا اقترنت قوة السير الحسنة بالصلاة يكون أثرها كلهيب نار، لأنَّ  قوة عظيمة هى الصلاة التي يُصليها البار كقوله* " طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرا ًفِي فِعْلِهَا " *(يع16: 5)، والقوة ليست في الكلام بل في  البر.
+  كن مداوماً على الصلاة واقرنها بالأعمال الحسنة، لأنَّه بالأعمال الجيّدة  والتدابير الصالحة يتزين الإنسان أولاً، وبعد ذلك يتقدّس بالصلاة.
*الاجتهاد والتغصّب*
+ لا يُتوجْ أحد إن لم يجاهد حسب زي وشرع تدبير الجهاد، كقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: " *وَأَيْضاً إنْ كَانَ أحَدٌ يُجَاهِدُ لاَ يُكَلَّلُ إنْ لَمْ يُجَاهِدْ قَانُونِيّاً " *(2تي5: 2)، لأنَّه كما أنَّ لكل شيء ناموساً وترتيباً، هكذا أيضاً في السيرة الروحانية.
+  كل إنسان لا يُجاهد حسب ترتيب ناموس الجهاد، لا يتقدّم تدبيره، وبالأخص في  هذا الجهاد غير المنظور، الذي يفوق العالم في صفاته وتدبيره، والذي يتخلف  عن هذا فإنَّ انغلابه يكون متوقعاً دائماً.
+  اغصب نفسك في صلاة نصف الليل، وزدها ولو مزموراً واحداً وسجوداً زائداً،  فإنَّ نفسك تنتعش وتدنو من معونة الله وتؤهل لحفظ الملائكة.
+  اغصب نفسك في هذيذ المزامير، وإذا حان وقت الصلاة، فاغصب نفسك وقم لتشترك  في الخدمة، والقِِ عنك ثقل الجسد، الذي يدعوك للتخلّف عن العبادة.
+  اغصب نفسك على الصلاة قبل مواعيدها لكي تخف عليك، وإذا فاتك وقت من  أوقاتها بسبب عارض فلا تضطرب أو تتسجس من هذا فتهملها وتتهاون في تكميلها..  فمثلاً: 
إذا  كانت صلاة باكر ومضى من النهار ساعتان، فابدأ واخدم مزاميرك وأكملها بلا  نقص بجميع واجباتها، بهدوء وبغير ارتباك ولو كان وقت العشاء، ولا تتكدّر  لأنّه ليس لك عمل ضروريّ أفضل من الصلاة.
+ لا تتبع راحة الجسد بل صلٍِ بجد واهتمام، حتى لو كنت طول النهار تكد وتتعب.
+  عوّد ذاتك واغصب نفسك، لتجمع الفكر في خدمة المزامير، وبالأكثر في الليل،  ليأخذ عقلك إحساس الروح وفرح الكنوز في المزامير، فإذا تذوّقت هذه النعمة  فلن تشبع من المزامير.
+  احذر من أن تترك شيئاً من خدمة الأوقات قبل أن تنام، بل اتعب جسدك في  الصلاة، لكي في وقت نومك، تحفظ الملائكة جسدك ونفسك، من المناظر المخيفة،  والرؤى المزعجة، ومُعاكسة الشياطين.
+ من غير التغصّب لا يوجد صوم، ولا عفة جسد، ولا حزن في الصلاة، ولا خدمة روحيّة، ولا ضرب ميطانيات، ولا تلاوة مزامير..
+ صلِِ بطول روح وتأنّى في المزامير بصبر وتجلّد بدون ضجر ولا تتلوها كمضغوط.
+  لا تنظر في الوقت وتسوّف في الساعات وتتكاسل، بل اغصب نفسك وقم في نصف  الليل، حتى لو كان النوم ثقيلاً عليك والجسد مُتعَباً، لأنَّ هذا هو الوقت  المقبول وهذه هى ساعة المعونة.
+ إذا كنت تسأل إلى أي حد أغصب ذاتيّ؟ أقول لك: إلى حد الموت اغصب نفسك من أجل الله  








​


----------



## اليعازر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع أستاذنا

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## staregypt (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اغصب نفسك في هذيذ المزامير، وإذا حان وقت الصلاة، فاغصب نفسك وقم لتشترك   في الخدمة، والقِِ عنك ثقل الجسد، الذي يدعوك للتخلّف عن العبادة.
فعلا موضوع مهم
وكلام مهم
شكرا لك
:new8::new8::new8:
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع الصلاة من اهم المواضيع شكرا لك


----------

